# New pistol



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my CC a while back and never bought a pistol so my kids got me a Taurus revolver for Christmas. It is a 38 and I know little about it. All I have shot was a 9MM or a 380 auto. Should I keep it or exchange? They do make snake rounds for it so it may be an OK caliber.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, if my kids gave it to me I would keep it. Plus, if you ever use it for any "questionable" activities, revolvers dont leave any shell casings behind.....  Looks small enough to make a good CC weapon though.

Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The best CC pistol is the one you carry. Yes, they're common round for many different loads, snake shot included. Nice thoughtful gift.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

.38 snake shot is readily available too


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the looks of that revolver. What is the model #. It's smaller in size than what I have so would like to check it out. 

In the summer I sometime carry a revolver with snake shot. Snake ammo can be found here and there but not everywhere. Easy to find online. Each round is about $1.00. You would be surprised at the short range damage a .38 pellet load can cause.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Nothing wrong with a .38 dam good round.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

As stated above, 38 Special is a good round. Speer makes .38 Special +p Gold Dot hollow points specifically for short barrels. 
You can also get snake shot in 38. Plenty of options on 38 ammo.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, nothing at all wrong with a .38.

If you ever decide you want something else, then get another one, but keep that one.
The formula used to calculate the proper number of guns owned is: n+1, with n being the number of guns you currently own.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

keep.

i'm biased as I have a Taurus .357 for nearly 30 years. carry blue and red covered snake shot, as well as hollowpoints. 

the only mods I did to mine was to take off the wood grips and put pachmyrs on.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

timc said:


> As stated above, 38 Special is a good round. Speer makes .38 Special +p Gold Dot hollow points specifically for short barrels.
> You can also get snake shot in 38. Plenty of options on 38 ammo.


This Speer round is the perfect .38 carry ammo, but read your guns owners manual and make sure your gun can take +p pressures before buying it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep it , great lil gun, I have 6 .38 revolvers that I keep in various places around the house, I got them for the ease of use by my wife and daughters, and 1 is in easy reach no matter where in the house you are, no safety’s, no magazines, just pull it out, point and pull the trigger. 

Bought the wife an auto a few years ago, we went and shot it pretty often, but in one occurrence she forgot how to operate it for a second..... I sold it and bought her a revolver, nothing to forget and all the ones I have are pretty much the same. In the heat of the moment, you don’t need to wondering how to operate it!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

I used to carry my .45 ACP and a .38 derringer. But since my daughter bought me a .357 magnum revolver with a 2" barrel a few years ago , it is usually the only gun I carry. Shooting .38 special rounds is a blast! I've gone through so many rounds that I finally started pouring bullets and loading my own. There are a whole lot of choices in .38 special, and trying a bunch of different ones is a fun hobby for me! Stay safe.

P.S. Lucky Gunner is a site that sells ammo, and they have some extensive test videos for various calibers. Educational and entertaining. Please let me know if you check it out.


----------

